
It looks like Google’s going to launch a podcast app - el_duderino
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/12/17453006/google-podcast-app-launch
======
banderon
What the hell took them so long? I've tried 20 times to get into podcasts but
there's a severe lack of usable apps to easily have access to them.

